# Powder or Pellet's??



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you prefer??? :?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll admit that I shoot the pellets from time to time for ease of use and they are cleaner. (not cleaner burning just cleaner handling). But I prefer loose powder. You get a more even burn and I have better accuracy with it.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i use loose american pioneer powder for the same reasons as truemule i just feel it burns better and is more accurate. not to mention easier to clean after shooting than pyrodex.


----------

